# Anthony Bourdain



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Very sad news. A great chef and was always watchable on his travels.
I met him a number of times over the years, and always enjoyed his company.
RIP


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Late in his life he got really into Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (which I also practice). He was a hobbyist rather than a competitor, but I gather he took the same passionate approach to it that he did everything else, and often travelled with a kimono in case he found somewhere to train on his travels.

RIP.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The wife and I enjoyed watching several seasons of Anthony Bourdain's Travel/Food shoes. Sad to hear of his passing and sadder still to hear of the cause of his demise. Why are so many unable to reach out, as times become more desperate for them? Anthony Bourdain...may he rest in peace.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

It was odd that he was in the middle of working in France when this occurred. These events happen out of the blue on occasion. Terrible loss for his family and co-workers.

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> It was odd that he was in the middle of working in France when this occurred. These events happen out of the blue on occasion. Terrible loss for his family and co-workers.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Yes, and in a hotel. One can be a star and still inexpressibly lonely.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wife's a big Kate Spade fan, and I like the brand's bold color patterns. We're starting to see celebs and athletes speak up more about their psychological conditions, which hopefully means everyone will be more cognizant of what's going on inside...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

"Blah, blah, blah - I'm sad and weak."

A dig of brown would have probably comforted him.

Uncle Shaver's counselling service:

Your life didn't turn out the way you wanted it to? Join the f*cking queue.

Next!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Lucido said:


> Sad, sad day. I have a well thumbed copy of his Les Halles cookbook and it's gotten me through many years.
> 
> For anyone that's interested, he did a series in conjunction with Balvenie where he visited a number of craftsman including bespoke tailor Frank Shattuck and shoe maker Raul Ojeda of Willie's Shoes.


Delights in the murder of babies and weeps at the sin of weaklings.

Apropos of nothing - what is the dictionary definition of muddle headed?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That news first thing in the morning simply ruined a perfectly good Friday. I will miss him.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I’m hoping to get some friends together to do a pub crawl of the spots he visited on the Atlanta episode of “Layover.” 

Wondering if we can get Alton Brown to meet us at the Clermont Lounge.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

In the early 2000's, before foodie blogs and social media became a thing, the hot place to talk about food was a forum called eGullet.

Bourdain (user name "bourdain") used to be a pretty active poster there. I remember him not being afraid to speak his mind, as if there would be any doubt.

That site has been a walking corpse for about a decade now but I think all of Bourdain's old posts are still there. If you want to read unedited Bourdain, it might be worth a look. (Search for posts by "bourdain").


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Get ready for the "toxic masculinity" articles to start flowing as a result of Bourdains suicide. Compare these to the number of "toxic femininity" articles one sees in relation to Spades demise.

My wife and I have already drawn our knives once today in this regard.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Get ready for the "toxic masculinity" articles to start flowing as a result of Bourdains suicide. Compare these to the number of "toxic femininity" articles one sees in relation to Spades demise.
> 
> My wife and I have already drawn our knives once today in this regard.
> 
> ...


Well, as an inhabitant of The Left, I find that everyone I've heard/seen commenting on Bourdain - including some pretty ardent purple-haired SJW types - have nothing but admiration for his legacy and sadness at his passing.

In particular, he was completely respectful of various poor, brown, etc. folks whom he broke bread with in his travel food show (the name escapes me); respectful of them personally, of their traditions, their food, and so on... he never came across as an anthropologist visiting "the simple folk". He was a participant in their lives, if only for a day (or a meal).

So I'd say he's actually held up - gruff exterior and leather jacket aside - as a progressive model for men.

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Not so much a comment on Bourdain personally as much as a reflection on the medias portrayal of masculinity as some sort of disease that needs a cure and which damages society.

35,000 men kill themselves in America every year. I remember reading that around 10 veterans a day being in this number. To this population, we have a unique obligation. 

I also believe that choosing the time and place to end ones earthly sojourn, if in possession of ones faculties when making this decision, is a fundamental human right. There are far worse things than death that must be confronted in life. Losing possession of ones "self" being one of the most tragic.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

As far as Bourdain taking his life in a hotel goes: I didn't post the following earlier, as I didn't want to state something that might be common knowledge. But since it's been mentioned by a couple of people, here's my perspective on this, as someone who has been to quite a few suicides over the years (in a professional capacity).

It's not uncommon for people who are taking their own life to use a hotel for that purpose. They know that they'll be found around checkout time, rather than lying in situ for days, and they know that it will be by strangers rather than friends or family. It's still a selfish sort of choice, as it's terribly unpleasant for hotel staff, but there is a logic to it.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's amazing to me that people seemingly at the top of their abilities and fame and money can commit suicide. ?? In their mind, they must see no future. Do we have any Member psychiatrists?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The Irishman said:


> As far as Bourdain taking his life in a hotel goes: I didn't post the following earlier, as I didn't want to state something that might be common knowledge. But since it's been mentioned by a couple of people, here's my perspective on this, as someone who has been to quite a few suicides over the years (in a professional capacity).
> 
> It's not uncommon for people who are taking their own life to use a hotel for that purpose. They know that they'll be found around checkout time, rather than lying in situ for days, and they know that it will be by strangers rather than friends or family. It's still a selfish sort of choice, as it's terribly unpleasant for hotel staff, but there is a logic to it.


I have attended a couple of suicides in a personal capacity.

Selfish bastards.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I could easily see myself choosing "the soldiers way" if I were losing control of my elderly mind or if I were in constant physical agony. I joke to friends that I consider a walk in the woods with a model my "long term care" plan. A model 1911 that is. They are unanimously appalled by this suggestion. I have good friends. Hopefully they will be around to change my diapers.

At some point, letting go seems the better choice than irreversible creeping amnesia or burning pain.

Hopefully, I have a long, healthy life ahead of me. But I have been trained to always keep my back to the wall and my eyes on the exits. It is second nature.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have long sworn that if I am ever diagnosed with something incurable and either painful or mind destroying, I am going to buy a couple of aluminum spars, a roll of aluminized mylar and a 400' spool of copper wire. I'm going to build a kite and head for the Front Range in the spring or New Mexico in August. If I'm going to go, I want to go all at once and in style!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Go to you tube and put in 'Raw Craft Suits' you will enjoy this.


----------



## VPCEH91 (Jul 7, 2018)

MR and KC were amazing reads... will miss this human.


----------

